# WARNUNG !!!  ankauf-alles.de



## Tamy (21 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und wollte vor dieser Ankauf-Webseite warnen!



Die locken mit "guten" Summen für dein Gebraucht-Gerät,  jedoch erweist sich das als Schwindel, wenn das erste "verbindliche" Angebot per Email eintrifft.  Dieser Betrag beträgt nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was dir bei der vorherigen Eingabe angezeigt wird. (Bsp.: Neuwertiges Handy 304€ --> 80€)

Nachdem jetzt immer mehr Negativ-Erfahrungen im Netz laut werden,  wird an der Website GEBASTELT - zB. wird jetzt bei der Ersterfassung der Schätzwert angezeigt mit ""bis zu ...€"" - dies war vor 3 Wochen noch nicht der Fall!

*Der eigentliche Betrug liegt in den AGB - *denn:

Wenn man sein Gerät nun auf gutglauben dahin geschickt hat, bekommt man zuerst eine Bestätigungs-Email, dass die Ware angekommen ist.

Dann eine weitere Email mit dem "verbindlichen Angebot" --- diese enthält aber dann auch den dreisten Hinweis

_Wenn sie unser Angebot nicht annehmen und ihr Gerät zurück haben wollen, überweisen sie lt. unserer AGB 39,99€ auf das angegebene Konto!_



Das haben die bei der Aufmachung wohl unbeachtet gelassen

https://www.e-recht24.de/artikel/ecommerce/14.html#Unterschiede


----------



## A1L2E3X4 (27 Juni 2016)

Danke für den Link!

Ich habe auch gerade Ärger mit dieser Firma und ihren überraschenden AGBs. 
Derartigen Betrügern sollte schnellstmöglich das Handwerk gelegt werden.


----------



## Tamy (29 Juni 2016)

A1L2E3X4 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> Ich habe auch gerade Ärger mit dieser Firma und ihren überraschenden AGBs.
> Derartigen Betrügern sollte schnellstmöglich das Handwerk gelegt werden.


Hallo A1L2E3X4,
wann u. wie ist es bei dir abgelaufen?
und was hast du bisher unternommen?
wie ist bei dir der derzeitige Stand?
LG


----------



## Tamy (1 Juli 2016)

*DANKE* - auch wenn's für uns etwas zu spät ist... aber
Auch Rechtsanwälte warnen jetzt OFFIZIELL


----------



## Tamy (8 Juli 2016)

Erste rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet

Seiten gesperrt
Kontenzugriff zZ nicht möglich
email-Kontakt nicht möglich
DANKE


----------



## Hippo (8 Juli 2016)

Tamy schrieb:


> Seiten gesperrt



Da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens ...
Grad im Moment:


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juli 2016)

Tamy schrieb:


> Kontenzugriff zZ nicht möglich



liegt nur an deinem gut eingestellten Browser. Auch ich kann zugreifen. Du aber auch, wenn du es deinem Browswer erlaubst, weiter zu gehen. Es ist nur eine Browserinterne Warnung...


----------



## Tamy (8 Juli 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> liegt nur an deinem gut eingestellten Browser. Auch ich kann zugreifen. Du aber auch, wenn du es deinem Browswer erlaubst, weiter zu gehen. Es ist nur eine Browserinterne Warnung...


ach wie schade.... auch bei mir wirds jetzt wieder angezeigt... wär ja auch zu schön gewesen
*allerdings habe ich die browsereinstellung NICHT verändert!!!*
weder nach dem verkaufs-versuch - noch jetzt 
(das mit den Konten - damit waren deren eigene Konten gemeint. wurde selbst in privater email mitgeteilt)


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juli 2016)

Naja, es reicht ja, wenn die bemerken, dass dein Browser die sperrt, weil sie den auch nutzen und beseitigen dann das, was zur Sperre führte.
Nun ist die Seite dann wieder für den Browser OK...


----------



## Tamy (10 Juli 2016)

**stinkesauer*!!! *
Was jetzt?
Ich hab mein Handy nun zurück bekommen... gottseidank (dachte ich)
Bei Inbetriebnahme stellte ich einen nicht unerheblichen Fehler / Defekt fest:

  

*Wer findet / sieht den Fehler? *


----------



## Hippo (10 Juli 2016)

Ratespielchen sind nicht wirklich opportun wenn Du hier Hilfe suchst.


----------



## Tamy (10 Juli 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ratespielchen sind nicht wirklich opportun wenn Du hier Hilfe suchst.


Das sollte auch wirklich KEIN Spielchen sein!!!
*SORRY*
Ich dachte euch fällt es auf, dass die Farben total "grau" (blass) sind...
Vergleich Ansicht auf dem Handy fotografiert -- hingegen der Screenshot "normal" war


----------



## Hippo (10 Juli 2016)

Das kann an den Brillianz-Einstellungen des Displays liegen. U.U. auch an den Energiesparoptionen.
Da gibts bei meinem was da regelt der nicht komplett auf S/W runter aber die Farben werden voll flau.
Beim Screenshot wird ja nicht das Abbild des Displays gesichert sondern die Information die dorthingeschickt wird. Das kann sich sehr wohl von der sichtbaren Einstellung unterscheiden.
Aber eine Ferndiagnose ist da ziemlich unmöglich zumal es etliche Android-Versionen gibt die sich von Hersteller zu Hersteller und noch Modell unterscheiden. Nicht viel aber im Zweifelsfall immer genau an dem Punkt den man grade sucht.

Ansonsten wenn das tatsächlich ein Schaden ist müßtest Du den Zustand vorher BEWEISEN können ...


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juli 2016)

@Tamy,

wäre auch noch interessant, was du getan hast, um das Handy wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## Tamy (11 Juli 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> wäre auch noch interessant, was du getan hast, um das Handy wieder zu bekommen.


 *Wie ist diese Frage denn jetzt gemeint? Ist doch eig. auch hier irrelevant... *
Ich habe DIE informiert, dass ich meine Geräte zurück haben will aber nicht einsehe, für jedes 39,99€ versteckte Gebühr zu zahlen. Nach weiterem Hin-und-her per email u. immer wieder die Nötigung das Geld zu zahlen => Anzeige und RA


BenTigger schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn das tatsächlich ein Schaden ist müßtest Du den Zustand vorher BEWEISEN können ...


 Das könnte ich mit Fotos, da ich alles vor Absendung festgehalten hatte.

Und es war NICHTS in den Einstellungen eingestellt, dass das hätte verursachen können!
MfG


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Juli 2016)

Tamy schrieb:


> * *


Na ja, sieh das vielleicht mal so - du scheinst ein etwas nerviger Zeitgenosse zu sein und so wie du hier zickst, hast du den Support von ankauf-alles auch genervt. Da haben die einfach und "ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht" dir das Ding eben wieder zurück geschickt und uuups..... kam es nun so an, wie du es empfangen hast.

Wie man den Screenshots entnehmen kann, hattest du das Teil vor dem Versand ja nicht mal auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt. Du hast deine kompletten Daten weg geschickt. Sei froh, wenn dir jetzt niemand an deine Adresse eine Waschmaschine bestellt und die auch noch mit deinem PayPal-Konto bezahlt.


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juli 2016)

Tamy schrieb:


> *Wie ist diese Frage denn jetzt gemeint? Ist doch eig. auch hier irrelevant... *



Soso, selbst Hilfe haben wollen und an andere Fragen stellen, 
selbst dann aber Infos verweigern, die anderen helfen könnten, ihre Geräte auch zurück zu bekommen und den Fragesteller böse anpatzen. 
[ironie on] Diese User sind hier gern gesehen.[ironie off]

Dieses Forum ist keine Einbahnstrasse. 
Hier bekommt man Tips wie einem geholfen werden kann und hier *gibt* man Tips, wie anderen geholfen werden kann/könnte.

Insofern ist es *nicht irrelevant*, andern mitzuteilen, was man machte, um das Gerät wieder zu bekommen.

OKOK wenn man sich natürlich dazu *einer Straftat bemühte*, dann sollte das *doch lieber geheim* bleiben.

Desweiteren bitte ich darum, richtig zu zitieren. 
Folgendes Zitat ist *nicht von mir!



*


----------



## Tamy (11 Juli 2016)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Na ja, sieh das vielleicht mal so - du scheinst ein etwas nerviger Zeitgenosse zu sein und so wie du hier *zickst*...


Was soll das denn jetzt???
Danke für das Gespräch!


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wie man den Screenshots entnehmen kann, hattest du das Teil vor dem Versand ja nicht mal auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt. Du hast deine kompletten Daten weg geschickt


WIE kommst du denn auf diesen Trichter???
Son Blödsinn!
*Freilich hab ich VORHER alles auf Werk über Recovery!!!
--------------------------------*


BenTigger schrieb:


> Insofern ist es *nicht irrelevant*, andern mitzuteilen, was man machte, um das Gerät wieder zu bekommen.


 *Hab es ja nun gepostet*... Verstehe nur nicht, was das - was ich getan habe _um es zurück zu bekommen_ - damit zu tun hat, dass dieser Fehler auftaucht?


BenTigger schrieb:


> OKOK wenn man sich natürlich dazu *einer Straftat bemühte*, dann sollte das doch lieber geheim bleiben.


Also *DAS *ist eine Anschuldigung die allem Zusammenhang entgleitet!!! WIE?

*Danke allen für eure "Hilfe"*
_Lest doch einfach ALLE mal die Berichte zu diesem Verein..._
MfG


----------



## Tamy (11 Juli 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Desweiteren bitte ich darum, richtig zu zitieren.
> Folgendes Zitat ist *nicht von mir!
> Anhang anzeigen 11207*


*SORRY*


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juli 2016)

Tja Tamy,

Durch deine Reaktionen hier, hast du uns grade jegliche Lust genommen, dir irgendwie zu helfen.
Hilf dir bitte selbst.


----------

